# two maltese mixes at SPCA near me!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10133987

The SPCA is about 20 mins from me. 
I know the head of the Board at the shelter and am going to call him tomorrow AM see what's what on these babies. I so wish I could take them but I know with retiremant upcoming in not so distant future, I can't afford to take on 4 dogs vet needs.... nor do I think hubby would go for it. 
Meanwhile I will see if they need comfy beds or coats etc. At least they are together and I pray they can be adopted together.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...those babies are so cute! :wub: How sweet of you to call and see if they need comfy beds or something.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: I found these babies were adopted!! and together!!! Horray!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I'm so happy for them!
Unfortunately have found a sad situation....another Malt ( may have been seized rather than surrendered) because he/she was abused. He/she had a broken jaw that they believe came from being kicked! :smmadder: the SPCA had the necessary surgery done. I'm waiting to find the status of this little one. Don't know if not avaialble yet due to recouping or if indeed has been adopted . My friend is going to find out for me.


----------

